# Severum babies!!!



## Vaulter01 (Nov 28, 2007)

Our severums finally got it right after a year!!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Beautiful severums!

How big are the proud parents?

-Ryan


----------



## Vaulter01 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks!!! They are both around 7 inches total length.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

congratulations, thats awesome


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

congrats. I have 4 growing up together hoping for a pair. Yours are very beautiful :drooling:


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow! :dancing: Good job! They're already orange!

Will they keep the babies safe from predators?


----------



## Vaulter01 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! So far they have kept them safe from predators. They are having trouble keeping them all together in one place though. None of the other fish seem interested in the babies so hopefully most of them make it. Cross your fingers


----------



## cuddlefish (Jul 16, 2005)

Wow, Congratulations!

Those are two magnificent Severums.


----------



## Vaulter01 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Beautiful, I am just starting to get into the SA stuff. Thoes are great fish! Do they commonly look that stunning or are yours super fish? :wink: I'm off to do some Severum research.


----------



## cody6766 (Oct 27, 2005)

My green male didn't waste any time getting with his gold counterpart when I added him to the tank. I had him for about a week before he did the nasty and made a 55gal tank full of babies. Unfortunately they also killed off all the dither fish in the tank when they spawned  Oh well, that's why they're dithers and not the main feature of the tank, right?

congrats on your young-uns


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

any update piccies of the babes


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats and absolutely stunning sevs.


----------



## Vaulter01 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments! Unfortunately all the babies disappeared  . Maybe next time around  .


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

from parents or tankmates ??


----------



## Vaulter01 (Nov 28, 2007)

Not sure. They had a lot of trouble keeping their babies in one spot. One time the babies were right by the filter so some of them probably got sucked up. Not sure about the others - could have been the parents but my guess is the black ghost knifefish or another tankmate.


----------

